# Can't post on Firefox, OS X



## irw (28 May 2018)

I can't seem to write posts using Firefox (60.0.0.1) on OS X (10.11.6, El Capitan) anymore. The reply box is just greyed out, and if I try to quote things, varying weird stuff happens.

Anyone else?

(Posted from Safari- cue trying to work out what my password was...!)


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2018)

Problem just accessing the sites on FireFox.

Not certain if changes have been made to the sites, or a FireFox update is to blame.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2018)

Hi!
I've no problems using the site on Firefox, updated to the latest version, on W10 also recently mega updated 
Have you tried clearing your cache? That usually works.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5259568, member: 259"]Have you tried for a job in tech support - sounds like you've already got the patter there, Pat? 

PS, off to Roma on Friday for a long weekend. I am loosening my waistband already in expectation [/QUOTE]

Haha, I'm just quoting what @Shaun always says in those cases.
Enjoy your trip, I'm staying in Scotland until this rare lasts!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5258899, member: 259"]No problems on Firefox here, although I'm using the beta version 61.0b8 with 10.13.4 High Sierra.

To be honest, I've dumped Firefox for Chrome for almost everything, as it's synched across all my devices.[/QUOTE]

I do not use Chrome as it sends all your browser history to Google in the background.


----------



## irw (28 May 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi!
> I've no problems using the site on Firefox, updated to the latest version, on W10 also recently mega updated
> Have you tried clearing your cache? That usually works.



Cache cleared, absolutely no change!


----------



## irw (28 May 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> I do not use Chrome as it sends all your browser history to Google in the background.



+1. Don't touch anything google-related with a bargepole if I can avoid it.


----------



## irw (3 Jun 2018)

irw said:


> I can't seem to write posts using Firefox (60.0.0.1) on OS X (10.11.6, El Capitan) anymore. The reply box is just greyed out, and if I try to quote things, varying weird stuff happens.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> (Posted from Safari- cue trying to work out what my password was...!)



Hey look! It seems to have magically fixed itself...


----------

